# بخصوص الرهبنة



## Hallelujah (4 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع
سؤالي للاخوة 
هل توجد نصوص صريحة تضع السن الاقصى للرهبنة ؟
و للكهنوت ايضا ؟*


----------



## أَمَة (5 مارس 2009)

أخي المبارك اماني امازيغ​ 
انا كنت مترددة بالرد ومنتظرة الجواب من اي عضو آخر
لأن معلوماتي عن الموضوع عامة وهي:​ 
بما أن حياة الرهبنة نسك وتقشف وصعبة على الذين لم يختبروها منذ عمر الشباب - العمر الذي يتحمل المشقات الجسدية 
لذلك من شروط قبول طالب الرهبنة أن يكون في عمر يسمح له بهذا النمط من العيش 
فليس هناك رقم للسن​ 
كذلك الكهنوت لا يختلف كثيرا عن الرهبنة 
الفرق بين الاثنين ان على طالب الكهنوت ان يكون متعلما وقادرا ذهنيا على استيعاب المواد الكثيرة التي سيدرسها في كلية اللاهوت 
وهذا الكفاءة تخف تدريجيا عن البعض مع التقدم في السن.​ 
ارجو أن اكون قد وضحت القليل​


----------



## Hallelujah (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عزيزتي امة على الرد
وفي الواقع انا بحاجة الى معرفة
السن الاقصى وليس الادني
يعني هل هناك سن ان تجاوزه الشخص
لن يقبل بعد ذلك في الكهنوت و الرهبنة ؟​*


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2009)

amnayamazigh قال:


> *سلام المسيح مع الجميع*
> *سؤالي للاخوة *
> *هل توجد نصوص صريحة تضع السن الاقصى للرهبنة ؟*
> *و للكهنوت ايضا ؟*


 
لا توجد نصوص صريحة للعمر الاقصى
هذه قوانين كنسية قد تختلف من مكان لاخر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2009)

amnayamazigh قال:


> *سلام المسيح مع الجميع
> سؤالي للاخوة
> هل توجد نصوص صريحة تضع السن الاقصى للرهبنة ؟
> و للكهنوت ايضا ؟*



اخي الحبيب 

بنسبه لسؤالك علي حسب علمي الشخصي 

1- لا يوجد نصوص صريحه عن الرهبنه ولكن بنسبه للرجال الكنيسة بتسمح بي اي سن 
وبالنساء متكونيش اكبر من 25 سنة تقريبا علي حسب علمي 

2- الكهنوت علي حسب علمي ان الكاهن سنة لا يقل عن 30 سنة لان السيد المسيح بداء خدمته في الثلاثين 

يارب اكون قدرت اوضح شي بسيط علي حسب علمي 

تحياتي


----------



## peace_86 (1 مايو 2009)

أهلاً ..
لقد سمعت بأن المرأة لا تسمح لها أن تترهبن وهي في نهاية العشرينات من عمرها ..
والسبب يعود بأنه إن ترهبنت الفتاة في سن متأخر سيعتقد بأنها ترهبنت لعدم وجود من يطلب يدها ..

أسباب غير مقنعة بالمرة لتحديد سن الرهبنة.. إن كانت الرهبنة هي علاقة روحانية تامة بين يسوع وأتباعه..
فلا يجب أن يوضع له شروط .. فالرهبنة ليست شركة كما أظن ..


----------



## geegoo (1 مايو 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> أهلاً ..
> لقد سمعت بأن المرأة لا تسمح لها أن تترهبن وهي في نهاية العشرينات من عمرها ..
> والسبب يعود بأنه إن ترهبنت الفتاة في سن متأخر سيعتقد بأنها ترهبنت لعدم وجود من يطلب يدها ..
> 
> ...


*يتم التدقيق في حالة المتقدم أو المتقدمة للرهبنة .... كيلا يكون التقديم نتيجة لرغبة في الهروب من فشل ما في العالم .... و بالتالي سيكون الهروب هو الهدف و ليس العشرة مع ربنا يسوع المسيح ...
كما يخضع لفترة اختبار _ قد تطول لسنوات _ حتي يري رئيس الدير و الاب الروحي للمتقدم استعداده الحقيقي لاكمال هذا الطريق الصعب ....
حياة الرهبنة في مصر مثلا في الغالبية العظمي هي حياة شركة ...
و بالتالي تزداد مسئولية القائمين علي سيامة الرهبان في الحرص اثناء الاختيار لأن من سيدخل مجمع الرهبان سيكون عضو في جسد هذا المجمع ... 
و الحرص واجب لمنفعة هذا العضو كما باقي الاعضاء ...
ليس خافيا علي احد صعوبة هذا الطريق ..... 
لذلك تزداد صعوبة المسئولية علي قائديه .....*


----------



## peace_86 (2 مايو 2009)

شكراً جيجو ..


----------

